# awsome web site



## bikerboy (Jan 19, 2006)

just wanted to say 

I never heard about this web site before. I found it by accident. it is a UK store and has everything you could imagine for aquarium plants. 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/

I hope you will find it as useful as i did 
kev


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

25gbp/20 pound bag of eco-complete...OUCH lol


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy Moley, finally a decent website for plants in the UK. Cheers!


----------

